# Drinking Aloe Vera Juice!



## Keepingfaith

Tonight I took my first 'swig' of aloe vera juice. I'll be the first to admitt, I can't follow a 'strict' diet to save my life due to my busy life style & my family members(to say we are a ACTIVE on-the-go family would be an understatement). My mom & grandparents have mentioned Napolea juice? I'm not impressed by the commercials but I did decide to go to the Health Hut and get some Aloe Vera juice after I went to a CCFA event & a woman's son, who is my age, tried aloe vera juice and after a few weeks he did see some improvement in his bowel movements(he does take Humira also though). 

Anyone else tried this long term & have it work? Any other 'natural' drink that helps your tummy? I'm so tired of flaring and not knowing what 'normal' feels like! The woman told me that you need to make sure the aloe vera juice is 'active' because it is only beneficial if it 'active'. Apparently some company tests the aloe vera before juicing it & they make a brand. I can't remember the name.


----------



## rygon

theres been quite a bit of talk on the subject but unfortuantely mostly negative. Not sure if it works but theres loads of con artists trying to make a quick buck at this "healthy" alternative

Sorry to say that, if it works for you then i'd like to hear but pls dont expect miracles

Hope for the best
Ryan


----------



## Keepingfaith

That is why I'm very reluctant. I'm deffinately not putting a lot of faith into it! I think anyone who advertises this as a "cure all" is a conartist but it can't hurt to try it for a week or two, I guess.

Thanks!


----------



## kiny

aloe vera does lots of things, that have an impact on the disease in some way or another, I have been reading: http://www.pathofysiologie.nl/overig/aloe-vera/847/

Aloe vera passes the small intestine without effect, (maybe there is a topical effect on inflammation), and it gets digested into the big intestine.

Aloe vera causes apoptosis of macrophage within an hour of ingestion. There are 2 sides of the coin to this, a macrophage is like a net, that catches bacteria, killing those nets (and you're doing this by taking Aloe Vera) speeds up the process of destruction of those bacteria, since both the bacteria and the "net" is being killed, but you are also killing empty macrophage that haven't caught any bacteria yet.

The thing that is in Aloe vera that does is Acemannan, when the macrophage gets killed by apoptosis it gives off TNF-alpha and IL-6, cytokine.

If it's good or not depends of what you think crohn is I think. If it's a bacterial infection, helping to kill macrohpage by apoptosis is good, but it does it at the cost of killing other macrophages.


When they apply Aloe Vera topically on a burn wound, it reduces TNF-alpha instead of increasing it, it manages to stop the inflammation because it's stopping cytokine, like TNF-alpha. I think maybe if there is an excess it acts as a mediator.

"natural" stuff often has a real effect just like medicine has...aloe vera has a real effect on crohn since it influences your immune system and TNF-alpha, but if it's good or not, idk.


----------



## rygon

kiny said:


> aloe vera does lots of things, that have an impact on the disease in some way or another, I have been reading: http://www.pathofysiologie.nl/overig/aloe-vera/847/
> 
> Aloe vera passes the small intestine without effect, (maybe there is a topical effect on inflammation), and it gets digested into the big intestine.
> 
> Aloe vera causes apoptosis of macrophage within an hour of ingestion. There are 2 sides of the coin to this, a macrophage is like a net, that catches bacteria, killing those nets (and you're doing this by taking Aloe Vera) speeds up the process of destruction of those bacteria, since both the bacteria and the "net" is being killed, but you are also killing empty macrophage that haven't caught any bacteria yet.
> 
> The thing that is in Aloe vera that does is Acemannan, when the macrophage gets killed by apoptosis it gives off TNF-alpha and IL-6, cytokine.
> 
> If it's good or not depends of what you think crohn is I think. If it's a bacterial infection, helping to kill macrohpage by apoptosis is good, but it does it at the cost of killing other macrophages.
> 
> 
> When they apply Aloe Vera topically on a burn wound, it reduces TNF-alpha instead of increasing it, it manages to stop the inflammation because it's stopping cytokine, like TNF-alpha. I think maybe if there is an excess it acts as a mediator.
> 
> "natural" stuff often has a real effect just like medicine has...aloe vera has a real effect on crohn since it influences your immune system and TNF-alpha, but if it's good or not, idk.


I understand that "medicine" is based on "natural" stuff, but i really dont understand what you said (way too many big words.. sorry). Im assuming you understand this kiny so could you put it in laymens terms cheers


----------



## kiny

Ok, well, Aloe Vera speeds up the process of killing bacteria that are already identified by our immune system. 

But by doing this it also increases TNF-Alpha slightly. TNF-Alpha is a cytokine (essential to our immune system) that is likely the cause of inflammation in crohn (why so many crohn medicines are blocking it).

But........the reasons why we have increased TNF-Alpha, could be because we have bacteria, and even though Aloe Vera might temporarily increase TNF-Alpha, it might be helping to destroy the reason why we have extra TNF-Allpha and inflammation, bacteria.


----------



## rygon

cheers for that Kiny, So taking it may make us worse short term but better off long term.. do we know how long short and long terms is (ie how long it takes to help?)


----------



## kiny

There's no studies I can find on the effect in crohn, I also don't know if Aloe Vera works topically, it's used for burn wounds topically with good effect since it's lowering inflammation. Active Crohn, in the small intestine, is like having tiny inflamed wounds, I have no idea if it has a topical effect or if it only works after absorption in the big intestine. Aloe vera doesn't get processed in the small intestine, but it still touches the gut wall, so maybe it has a topical effect on top of it's effect on macrophages, I don't know.


----------



## Jennifer

Only stuff I read on it is that it works outside the body but doesn't have the same effect one would expect on the inside of the body. Not enough research for sure but plenty of people getting diarrhea from it still.


----------



## David

A couple IBD/Aloe Vera studies:

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/14987320
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/15043514

But yes, there's some con artists out there for sure.  It's frustrating that they give what might be an efficacious product a bad name.


----------



## nogutsnoglory

I have had great success with aloe gel when I flare in the past. It seems to really reduce my inflammation. I have been reluctant to use it since I read it is so potent it can perforate the bowel.


----------



## Keepingfaith

Thank you guys very much! I'm just trying to get opinions/advice from all sides be it personal, scientific or just plain preferance! I'm very grateful to know I can talk to other Crohnies about this kind of stuff without being brushed off.

@Crabby: I heard the same! It makes sense. The lining of your GI tract is completely different than the lining of your skin. I'm either extremely 'constipated' from inflammation(especially in my rectuum) or having severe Diarrhea, like today. I'm sure some days I won't mind the big 'D'.

@Kiny: Thank you for sharing your research & knowledge! I'm willing to take some risks, my disease honestly can't get much worse than it already is. I'm just waiting for the Cimzia to do it's magic.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Edit: Apparently we posted seconds apart from each other

@Notsoguts: Where do you get the gel from?


----------



## skippy111

the juice I had seen was made up of cactus juice too, it is called nopaeola juice. the comercial said it was good to fight off inflamation.. I haven't tried it yet but eventually I might try it but Im going to ask my DR first ... I need to find out what is in it and if it will react with my meds.


----------



## skippy111

ok, the nopaeola juice is marketed by Trivita, it costs like $114 for 4 bottles, so that made me look into it further,

it is supposed to be cactus juice, but it you look at the product label and read the ingredients... it just looks more synthetic,  

especially the vitamins and minerals it has, im skeptical, so if anyone does try it and has positive results id like to hear it..


----------



## ctrl z

I've tried the preservative free whole leaf aloe juice made by the company Lily of the Desert.

I would drink an 8 oz glass a day. I did this for a couple of months. I can't tell you if it helped or not. I was not sure if it did anything at all so I stopped buying it.


----------



## sid

Aloe vera definitely works..works on me..please dont use it if yo have slightest of doubt, but if you are already sufering from something like crohn's then there is no reason why you shoudlnt give aloe vera a try. the very reason why you /me or anyone else is discussing that is because Aloe vera has been in discussion thousand of times...and something like that circulates only when there is actually something in it. as they say no smoke without fire. Dont know about the provcess ' how and why it help'..but i started taking it after my ayurvedic doctor prescribed it..since then it has helped me immensely along with the Bottle gourd juice...and ever since I have been on this forum I have asked every one to try aloe vera and bottle gourd and see it for themselves.


----------



## ontariomom

I have a friend who is very much into the naturopath healing. She is always suggesting several things for me to try. Which as of right now, until i can see my GI i wont try anything. I am so scared of changing anything in my body and having him say, oh its not that bad......

But her father has Crohns and her husband has IBS and they are her biggest skeptics, next to me. lol But after a year of suggestions she says she got both her father and husband to try the aloe vera and she says they both have claimed it has helped. There are many other things she has suggested as well, and id ont remember them. I do have a list somewhere i am sure. 

I have often wondered about trying soem more natural medicines but again....i have a hard time trusting anything ....

I do find what everyone says about the aloe very interesting....


----------



## mnsun

I drink aloe from time to time (Lilly of the Desert, whole leaf, organic, in glass), mainly for its supposed ability to increase Vitamins C/B absorption and aid in detoxing metals, but mainly when I go on brief juicing kicks to reset my system/soften stool.  

An osteopath I encountered was adamant that Crohn's patients can benefit from (expensive) specific formulations of aloe juices that supposedly contain certain "dalton" ranges of polysaccharides.  Some people say it has to be fillet only, others say only a specific range (within tens of thousands of daltons) will benefit specific conditions, others say the higher the dalton range, the more benefits for all therapeutic uses etc...

I took the following info from terrylabs.com (which I don't endorse or condemn) for a general idea of what some people believe:

1.SMALL (Under 50,000 Daltons) 12 - 14% are absorbed and have been shown to aid in:
• DIABETES (Type 1 and Type 2) - reduces blood sugar levels in human as well as animal studies, even in the absence of insulin.
• ANTI-INFLAMMATORY
• ARTHRITIS
• COLITIS - may protect against or reverse these serious inflammations of joint linings and the colon.

2.MEDIUM 50,000 - 150,000 Daltons that have been shown to aid in:
• ANTI OXYDANT - Have very potent anti oxidant properties but, unlike drugs, do not interfere with normal functions of cells and
• ALL OF THE BENEFITS ASSOCIATED WITH SMALL POLYSACCHARIDES 

3.LARGE 150,000 - 1,000,000 Daltons that have been shown to aid in:
• ANTI BACTERIAL
• HEALING PROPERTIES and
• ALL OF THE BENEFITS ASSOCIATED WITH SMALL AND MEDIUM POLYSACCHARIDES 

4.VERY LARGE > 1,000,000 Daltons 4 - 5 % are absorbed and have been shown to aid in:
• SUPPORT / IMPROVE IMMUNE SYSTEM FUNCTION and
• ALL OF THE BENEFITS ASSOCIATED WITH SMALL, MEDIUM AND LARGE POLYSACCHARIDES

*The above according to the IASC.


----------



## Keepingfaith

I had to stop drinking the Aloe Vera Juice. My abdominal pain has gotten worse & now I'm getting sharp pains just after drinking. I do NOT want to stay on Prednisone longer than I have to or go back to the hospital so I'm going to lay off it for a while & try again in a month. I'll probably try another brand also. Just to compare.

I tried it with an opened mind & it didn't give me any benefits. I'm also skeptical about anything that is THAT expensive & claims to be a 'cure all'. When it comes to something 'natural' & you are as sick as I am for as long as I have, you'd consider it.


----------



## kiny

Hope you feel better Keeping.

Can you tell us what brand / type you used, thanks <3.


----------



## sid

One very importnat and probably one of the most common benefits of ASloe vera ..is its effects on your skin. It helps even in serious skin problems like eczema.


----------



## Keepingfaith

I used both GNC & some other brand I found at the Health Hut that was supposedly one of the best. Off to another health store I suppose!

Thanks for everything!


----------



## 723crossroads

Keepingfaith said:


> Tonight I took my first 'swig' of aloe vera juice. I'll be the first to admitt, I can't follow a 'strict' diet to save my life due to my busy life style & my family members(to say we are a ACTIVE on-the-go family would be an understatement). My mom & grandparents have mentioned Napolea juice? I'm not impressed by the commercials but I did decide to go to the Health Hut and get some Aloe Vera juice after I went to a CCFA event & a woman's son, who is my age, tried aloe vera juice and after a few weeks he did see some improvement in his bowel movements(he does take Humira also though).
> 
> Anyone else tried this long term & have it work? Any other 'natural' drink that helps your tummy? I'm so tired of flaring and not knowing what 'normal' feels like! The woman told me that you need to make sure the aloe vera juice is 'active' because it is only beneficial if it 'active'. Apparently some company tests the aloe vera before juicing it & they make a brand. I can't remember the name.


I started drinking 100% organic-inner gel only pure aloe vera juice. (Fruit of the earth) brand form Walmart and it basically cured my crohn's for 5 months till I went away and didn't have any and diarrehea came back. Now I drink it everyday and take Probiotic-multi-enzyme formula made by Spring Valley. Walmart carries it too. I am doing great now. Try It and let me know how you do. 
DXD Aug2011 crohn's ,illeum ,colitis too
Was on asacol-failed
was on entocort- worked temp.
cholesterymine for bile acid when needed.
Vit.D3 5000 units 1x day
fisk oil 1000 units 2x day
Biotin for hair loss.
Probiotic-multi-enzyme formula 3 times a day.
Zantac 2x day
 Aloe vera juice 1x day


----------



## 723crossroads

mnsun said:


> I drink aloe from time to time (Lilly of the Desert, whole leaf, organic, in glass), mainly for its supposed ability to increase Vitamins C/B absorption and aid in detoxing metals, but mainly when I go on brief juicing kicks to reset my system/soften stool.
> 
> An osteopath I encountered was adamant that Crohn's patients can benefit from (expensive) specific formulations of aloe juices that supposedly contain certain "dalton" ranges of polysaccharides.  Some people say it has to be fillet only, others say only a specific range (within tens of thousands of daltons) will benefit specific conditions, others say the higher the dalton range, the more benefits for all therapeutic uses etc...
> 
> I took the following info from terrylabs.com (which I don't endorse or condemn) for a general idea of what some people believe:
> 
> 1.SMALL (Under 50,000 Daltons) 12 - 14% are absorbed and have been shown to aid in:
> • DIABETES (Type 1 and Type 2) - reduces blood sugar levels in human as well as animal studies, even in the absence of insulin.
> • ANTI-INFLAMMATORY
> • ARTHRITIS
> • COLITIS - may protect against or reverse these serious inflammations of joint linings and the colon.
> 
> 2.MEDIUM 50,000 - 150,000 Daltons that have been shown to aid in:
> • ANTI OXYDANT - Have very potent anti oxidant properties but, unlike drugs, do not interfere with normal functions of cells and
> • ALL OF THE BENEFITS ASSOCIATED WITH SMALL POLYSACCHARIDES
> 
> 3.LARGE 150,000 - 1,000,000 Daltons that have been shown to aid in:
> • ANTI BACTERIAL
> • HEALING PROPERTIES and
> • ALL OF THE BENEFITS ASSOCIATED WITH SMALL AND MEDIUM POLYSACCHARIDES
> 
> 4.VERY LARGE > 1,000,000 Daltons 4 - 5 % are absorbed and have been shown to aid in:
> • SUPPORT / IMPROVE IMMUNE SYSTEM FUNCTION and
> • ALL OF THE BENEFITS ASSOCIATED WITH SMALL, MEDIUM AND LARGE POLYSACCHARIDES
> 
> *The above according to the IASC.


You should never drink the whole leaf type of aloe vera, it is toxic. I read this on many websites awhile back. I use Fruit of the earth brand inner gel and organic only from Walmart pharmacy. It works great for me. Also Probiotic-multienzme formula by Spring valley. Walmart pharmacy. I am doing great now.


----------



## skjk3318

have you tried a glass of distilled water with a half teaspoon of baking soda?


----------



## 723crossroads

skjk3318 said:


> have you tried a glass of distilled water with a half teaspoon of baking soda?


What does that do? The aloe vera has a long chain of amino acids which we crohn's sufferers lack badly. It helped me with the diarrhea too.


----------



## skjk3318

Sodium bicarbonate is one of your body's main electrolytes.  Diarrhea and de hydration you tend to lose all of those and putting a little baking soda (sodium bicarbonate) really helps your body soak up those nutrients and help you re hydrate


----------



## mogre

ctrl z said:


> I've tried the preservative free whole leaf aloe juice made by the company Lily of the Desert.
> 
> I would drink an 8 oz glass a day. I did this for a couple of months. I can't tell you if it helped or not. I was not sure if it did anything at all so I stopped buying it.


How did you get past the taste????? It is nasty.  That is the same brand I just bought.  Since none of the mesalamines helped me at all, and I got horrible leg cramps from Entocort, (no longer on it) I decided to do an experiment and take licorice , which I know is a great anti-inflammatory - it's the active ingredient in my facial wash for rosacea -instead of any of the BigPharm meds - and I got my GI doc on board to monitor my kidneys etc for the licorice trial.  I'm not using DGL, I cannot chew it, the taste grosses me out - so I am taking regular licorice and getting monitored.  Anyhow,  I kept hearing aloe vera juice is this wonderful anti-inflammatory, so I bought some, specifically the Lily of the Desert brand because they remove the pith, which is laxative, and who needs that? and I tried it ONCE.  Then I tried adding cranberry juice to hide the taste.  It is still disgusting.  Did you have a trick to mix it with something?  I am willing to try it again if there is a way to make it palatable.


----------



## 723crossroads

mogre said:


> How did you get past the taste????? It is nasty.  That is the same brand I just bought.  Since none of the mesalamines helped me at all, and I got horrible leg cramps from Entocort, (no longer on it) I decided to do an experiment and take licorice , which I know is a great anti-inflammatory - it's the active ingredient in my facial wash for rosacea -instead of any of the BigPharm meds - and I got my GI doc on board to monitor my kidneys etc for the licorice trial.  I'm not using DGL, I cannot chew it, the taste grosses me out - so I am taking regular licorice and getting monitored.  Anyhow,  I kept hearing aloe vera juice is this wonderful anti-inflammatory, so I bought some, specifically the Lily of the Desert brand because they remove the pith, which is laxative, and who needs that? and I tried it ONCE.  Then I tried adding cranberry juice to hide the taste.  It is still disgusting.  Did you have a trick to mix it with something?  I am willing to try it again if there is a way to make it palatable.


First you dont want the whole leaf, just the inner gel as the leaf has toxins and is very hard on you. I buy the 100% organic inner gel Fruit Of The Earth brand at Walmart. Mix it with grape or cranberry add some stevia to sweeten it.
If you have diarrhea tell you Dr. you want to try Chlosterymine. It gets rid of it like a miracle. Look it up on healingwell.com under cholesterymine for diarrhea. I take it everyday and it works like a charm!!!:ysmile:


----------



## Jennifer

You know when something always gives me diarrhea when I drink it, I usually stop drinking it. That's doing more harm than good.


----------



## mogre

I will try mixing the aloe juice with cranberry juice and stevia - cranberry juice alone did not hide the taste enough for me

Thanks


----------



## 723crossroads

mogre said:


> I will try mixing the aloe juice with cranberry juice and stevia - cranberry juice alone did not hide the taste enough for me
> 
> Thanks


Go half and half. Also with aloe you want to start small. Just a couple ozes a day till you see how your body responds.


----------



## mogre

723crossroads said:


> First you dont want the whole leaf, just the inner gel as the leaf has toxins and is very hard on you. I buy the 100% organic inner gel Fruit Of The Earth brand at Walmart. Mix it with grape or cranberry add some stevia to sweeten it.
> If you have diarrhea tell you Dr. you want to try Chlosterymine. It gets rid of it like a miracle. Look it up on healingwell.com under cholesterymine for diarrhea. I take it everyday and it works like a charm!!!:ysmile:


I just looked up cholesterymine, I have a scrip for colestid, which is the same thing only pill not powder.  My deal with my GI doc is not to change 2 meds at once.  I just started 30 days trial of licorice.  If that doesn't help me then I am to fill the scrip for the Colestid.  I was kind of puzzled by that scrip since it is usual prescribed to lower cholesterol and while my total cholesterol is just over 200, nearly all of it is "good" cholesterol and my "bad" cholesterol is actually quite low.  However, my stool is greenish, which means undigested bile, and the Colestid is supposed to bind the bile.  I am really glad to have your positive feedback on this medicine - every time there is a 1% incidence of horrible side effects from a drug, I seem to be the 1% - and NO, it is not because I read the side effect and then developed the symptoms.  I get weird symptoms and then research if it is known to happen from the drug.  So I have been worried about filling anything.


----------



## 723crossroads

mogre said:


> I just looked up cholesterymine, I have a scrip for colestid, which is the same thing only pill not powder.  My deal with my GI doc is not to change 2 meds at once.  I just started 30 days trial of licorice.  If that doesn't help me then I am to fill the scrip for the Colestid.  I was kind of puzzled by that scrip since it is usual prescribed to lower cholesterol and while my total cholesterol is just over 200, nearly all of it is "good" cholesterol and my "bad" cholesterol is actually quite low.  However, my stool is greenish, which means undigested bile, and the Colestid is supposed to bind the bile.  I am really glad to have your positive feedback on this medicine - every time there is a 1% incidence of horrible side effects from a drug, I seem to be the 1% - and NO, it is not because I read the side effect and then developed the symptoms.  I get weird symptoms and then research if it is known to happen from the drug.  So I have been worried about filling anything.


Trust me, try it, it works. Go on healingwell.com and type in cholesterymine for diarrhea. 99% success rates.It has made my life sooo much better. I'm no longer afraid to go out.


----------



## hope hope

hi everyone aleo vera is wonderfull u have to take it but at the same time with cresson


----------



## mogre

cresson?


----------



## 723crossroads

What is cresson??????


----------



## 723crossroads

hope hope said:


> hi everyone aleo vera is wonderfull u have to take it but at the same time with cresson


What is cresson?


----------



## hope hope

cressor is kind of plante it calls also : lepedium sativum


----------



## hope hope

sorry im not a native english speaker
bye


----------



## hope hope

cresson it calls also peppergrass


----------



## 723crossroads

hope hope said:


> cresson it calls also peppergrass


Still never heard of it.


----------



## hope hope

ok what about cres oil


----------



## 723crossroads

hope hope said:


> ok what about cres oil


nope, but thanks!


----------



## hope hope

it calls also Lepidium virginicum


----------



## hope hope

check in the internet and u will find it


----------



## 723crossroads

hope hope said:


> check in the internet and u will find it


Good idea, thanx!!:ybiggrin:


----------



## teagal

My *mother in law* suggested I try aloe juice. I see my GI Doc Monday and plan to ask him about it.
I am going through my first flare up since being diagnosed 2 years ago.
I wish I knew what triggered it. I can't avoid what I don't know.


----------



## 723crossroads

teagal said:


> My *mother in law* suggested I try aloe juice. I see my GI Doc Monday and plan to ask him about it.
> I am going through my first flare up since being diagnosed 2 years ago.
> I wish I knew what triggered it. I can't avoid what I don't know.


I just read yesterday that crohn's is caused by a lack of an amino acid in some peoples body. Aloe vera juice from inner gel of leaf 100% organic (Fruit of the Earth) brand from Walmart in the gallon jug is what I use. It really made a difference. I also take probiotic enzyme formula with every meal.
Dr. gave me cholestyramine for diarrhea. Works like a charm. Prescription only though. Ask for it. Hope this helps!


----------



## KWalker

if you guys are taking Aloe Vera juice for diarrhea, I suggest you try psyllium husks. Once I started taking psyllium husks I went from being able to poop through a strainer to solid bm's  the size of pop corn (sorry, it sounds gross but that's the most accurate wait I can explain it lol) overnight!  I bought a bag of psyllium at the local nutrition store for $10 and it lasts about a month if you take 1teaspoon a day (normal). 

I'm not usually one to preach about trying new things or how good something works but I suffered with diarrhea for my whole life and psyllium is cheap, easy to use, and has really changed things for me.


----------



## 723crossroads

I take cholestyramine for diarrhea. Psyllium doesn't work for me. It gives me pains. The cholestyramine is similar looking but is a script. It works like a miracle. The aloe provides healing properties and amino acids we lack.


----------



## hope hope

hi im living in the bathroom
how can i get cholestyramine here in north africa
i will be so thanksfull


----------



## 723crossroads

hope hope said:


> hi im living in the bathroom
> how can i get cholestyramine here in north africa
> i will be so thanksfull


The brand name is Questran and I'm sure you can get it there. The name may be a tiny bit different. It was created to lower cholesteral. But they found out how well it works on crohn's diarrhea. Many people are on it. Ask your gastro to research it online. They will find it. Let me know what happens. God bless!!!
PS, it comes in capsules or packets of a powder mix I mix with about 4 ounces
of water or juice. Stri really well and drink it down. Everyday and up to 2 times a day. I never use it more than once or I would never go!!!


----------



## RugbyTrooper12

Drinking aloe vera juice will slowly and gradually have results and eliminate imbalances with indigestion, excess gas, nausea, malabsorption, ulcers, hiatal hernia, acid reflux, diverticulitis, constipation, diarrhea, hemorrhoids, candida, parasites, irritable bowel, leaky gut syndrome, ulcerative colitis and Crohns. They show a great deal of improvement and can lead to complete recovery by using the aloe formation correctly.

It kills off bactera,parasites, candida in the digestive tract. It normalizes the stomach acid production and normalizes liver fuction that quite often can be a major factor in digestive disorders. It has a capacity to increase the growth of new cells and increase the healing, regeneration, and heath of the inner tissues in the intestines. Also breaks down the toxic matter and normalizing bowel function. Good idea to take on a regular basis to keep the digestive and elimination systems functioning optimally which is crucial for overall health and energy. For Crohns this may be a 12-16 oz per day for several months. 

I fully reccomend the aloe vera drink to anyone with crohns and the Herbal Aloe Force Juice is the best reccomendation for drink i believe.

Any reccomendations on what herbal teas to drink? So far i have marshmallow root tea for the inner linings of the intestines and Valerian Root tea for stress relief at nighttime.

Medicine i am on:
1. Humira starter kit today! 40mg, 2pens in two weeks 
2. Prednisone 30mg tapering 5mg weekly
Also on TPN


----------



## 723crossroads

Dear Rugby,
 I drink aloe vera juice as well and it worked great for 6 months. Then I had a flare and took the cholestyramine and still drink the juice often. Thanx for your post though. I agree with you.


----------



## hope hope

thank u so much about ur helpfull advice all
tnx


----------



## mogre

Mint tea!  Soothes digestion wonderfully.  The one I prefer for taste is Mint Medley, which is a blend of peppermint and spearmint.


----------



## David

RugbyTrooper12 said:


> Drinking aloe vera juice will slowly and gradually have results and eliminate imbalances with indigestion, excess gas, nausea, malabsorption, ulcers, hiatal hernia, acid reflux, diverticulitis, constipation, diarrhea, hemorrhoids, candida, parasites, irritable bowel, leaky gut syndrome, ulcerative colitis and Crohns. They show a great deal of improvement and can lead to complete recovery by using the aloe formation correctly.
> 
> It kills off bactera,parasites, candida in the digestive tract. It normalizes the stomach acid production and normalizes liver fuction that quite often can be a major factor in digestive disorders. It has a capacity to increase the growth of new cells and increase the healing, regeneration, and heath of the inner tissues in the intestines. Also breaks down the toxic matter and normalizing bowel function. Good idea to take on a regular basis to keep the digestive and elimination systems functioning optimally which is crucial for overall health and energy. For Crohns this may be a 12-16 oz per day for several months.


Do you have any reputable sources that can back up your claims that you can link me to?  I've read plenty of information that refutes what you state but I'd like to keep an open mind.  Thanks.


----------



## 723crossroads

hope hope said:


> thank u so much about ur helpfull advice all
> tnx


Please let me know how you are doing once in awhile,ok?? Thanx 723crossroads(Teresa)


----------



## RugbyTrooper12

@David: actually i can what i typed appeared in the Health Search and Natural Pharmacy News and the article is called "Solutions to Today's Health Crisis:The truth about Aloe Vera: A special Bio-Protected Aloe Vera processor" by John Finnegan, N.D.

And as far as the Herbal Aloe Force juice they are free to answer your questions if you contact them at herbalanswers@mac.com or by phone 518-581-1968. Feel free to let me know if you find the answers you are looking for.


----------



## KWalker

As much as I'd love for what you said to be true so I could try Aloe Vera juice, after what many members on here have said and their less than positive experiences with Aloe Vera, it leads me to believe the article you posted is from a company trying to make some money.


----------



## 723crossroads

RugbyTrooper12 said:


> @David: actually i can what i typed appeared in the Health Search and Natural Pharmacy News and the article is called "Solutions to Today's Health Crisis:The truth about Aloe Vera: A special Bio-Protected Aloe Vera processor" by John Finnegan, N.D.
> 
> And as far as the Herbal Aloe Force juice they are free to answer your questions if you contact them at herbalanswers@mac.com or by phone 518-581-1968. Feel free to let me know if you find the answers you are looking for.


Thanx Rugby for this post!!!!


----------



## RugbyTrooper12

Your welcome 723 crossroads and i understand what everyone posted about Aloe Vera but im pretty sure it has beneficial effects for such diseased digestive tracts we have. It detoxifies your colon which some people complain is diarrhea but your tract is just being replenished. Depends on the dosage you drink as well.


----------



## 723crossroads

RugbyTrooper12 said:


> Your welcome 723 crossroads and i understand what everyone posted about Aloe Vera but im pretty sure it has beneficial effects for such diseased digestive tracts we have. It detoxifies your colon which some people complain is diarrhea but your tract is just being replenished. Depends on the dosage you drink as well.


I have never had a problem with it at all. It worked for me for 6 months and when I flared I had gone on vacation and didn't bring it along. So that was my own fault. I am using it with the cholestyramine when I need it. I appreciate your posts!


----------



## RugbyTrooper12

Thank you. Im new to this posting threads so im just offering as much advice as i know as well as taking it in. i was diagnosed two years ago and am open to anything to keep me in remission and have a great quality of life. Stress is my major cause of my flare-ups and i was a stressed college student at the time that kept losing weight from not eating the right foods and trying to drink as all rugby players do .


----------



## 723crossroads

Well, it sounds like you are on the right path now. I too had terrible stress levels and have learned to give them over to God 99% of the time. I am not suffering half as bad as alot of the people on here and am very grateful to have this forum to help and share. Thankyou for your sharing and keep helping those who need it, it will help you have less stress too! Take care Rugby. Come over to" Last One Wins" Under humor or member's only I think. forum. It's just a game to be the last one to post, but you get to know everyone and it is a blast talking to all the nuts. We love each other and love to jack each other every :lol:chance we get!


----------



## RugbyTrooper12

Yea i turned to god for sure and it has returned to me 100% keeping faith and hope in the better hands we always think we can handle such things on our own but cant. I believe im not suffering as much as other people on here either i only suffer from nausea and vomiting when im admitted into the hospital, however that was only after i started going this summer after two years. I had the bloody stools and such but no more of that just extreme abdominal pain probably due to my excessive vomiting throughout my first few college years of experimenting with drinking as well as eating the not suggested foods. Okay ill send a post now.


----------



## 723crossroads

RugbyTrooper12 said:


> Yea i turned to god for sure and it has returned to me 100% keeping faith and hope in the better hands we always think we can handle such things on our own but cant. I believe im not suffering as much as other people on here either i only suffer from nausea and vomiting when im admitted into the hospital, however that was only after i started going this summer after two years. I had the bloody stools and such but no more of that just extreme abdominal pain probably due to my excessive vomiting throughout my first few college years of experimenting with drinking as well as eating the not suggested foods. Okay ill send a post now.


There is a christian forum on here too. Just doesn't get alot of activity.


----------



## funnybunny

I take stabalized aloe vera, It's much stronger. You have to start on a very small dose, but I believe it does help. Aloe Vera is very healing and is a natural anti-inflammatory is it not? I'm surprised to hear negative things about it.


----------



## rygon

Irina, could you please put the information on this forum as a link for all to see instead. This way everyone gets to benefit from it. Thanks


----------



## Ya noy

Drinking aloe Vera juice is also supposed to be good for asthma and allergies as it reportedly boosts the immune system.  

So I tried it, but not only didn't feel it helped, my allergies got worse.  In fairness though, I was also pretty rundown in general at the time. 

There was a double blind scientific study  performed in the UK in 2004 on the effects of drinking aloe Vera on Ulcerative colitis, and the results were very encouraging, revealing a  small, but statistically significant, improvement in the histological scores of patients given aloe Vera juice for 4 weeks, as well as an anti inflammatory effect, improvement in reduction of daily stool production, and higher remission rates.  See link:  

http://www.harrowgastro.co.uk/downloads/Aloe vera and ulcerative colitis.pdf

So there is some scientific evidence indicating that drinking aloe Vera juice can be beneficial to those who suffer from UC, which may apply to Crohn's disease as well.


----------



## 723crossroads

Ya noy said:


> Drinking aloe Vera juice is also supposed to be good for asthma and allergies as it reportedly boosts the immune system.
> 
> So I tried it, but not only didn't feel it helped, my allergies got worse.  In fairness though, I was also pretty rundown in general at the time.
> 
> There was a double blind scientific study  performed in the UK in 2004 on the effects of drinking aloe Vera on Ulcerative colitis, and the results were very encouraging, revealing a  small, but statistically significant, improvement in the histological scores of patients given aloe Vera juice for 4 weeks, as well as an anti inflammatory effect, improvement in reduction of daily stool production, and higher remission rates.  See link:
> 
> http://www.harrowgastro.co.uk/downloads/Aloe vera and ulcerative colitis.pdf
> 
> So there is some scientific evidence indicating that drinking aloe Vera juice can be beneficial to those who suffer from UC, which may apply to Crohn's disease as well.


*Just make sure it is 100% organic and inner gel only. Some companies use the whole leaf and that is poison to our system. I used it for months and it did help me but quit after reading all the scary warnings about TNF in it. I already had a tumor, don't wish to go through that again!*


----------



## mnsun

I tend to agree that the whole leaf and non-organic extracts would cause most problems, because of the possible latex content which is usually kept at a safe minimum but could still cause laxative effects.  The only possible anecdote, which I haven't seen proof of, is that the whole leaf somehow "detoxifies" better--whatever that means.

See here for kiny's posted study and a few I posted at the bottom, concerning ?possible? beneficial immunomodulating effects:
http://www.crohnsforum.com/showthread.php?t=38655


----------



## 723crossroads

mnsun said:


> I tend to agree that the whole leaf and non-organic extracts would cause most problems, because of the possible latex content which is usually kept at a safe minimum but could still cause laxative effects.  The only possible anecdote, which I haven't seen proof of, is that the whole leaf somehow "detoxifies" better--whatever that means.
> 
> See here for kiny's posted study and a few I posted at the bottom, concerning ?possible? beneficial immunomodulating effects:
> http://www.crohnsforum.com/showthread.php?t=38655


*It means it really cleans you out~ Diarrhea!!!!:voodoo:*


----------



## Price

Ya noy said:


> There was a double blind scientific study  performed in the UK in 2004 on the effects of drinking aloe Vera on Ulcerative colitis, and the results were very encouraging, revealing a  small, but statistically significant, improvement in the histological scores of patients given aloe Vera juice for 4 weeks, as well as an anti inflammatory effect, improvement in reduction of daily stool production, and higher remission rates.  See link:
> 
> http://www.harrowgastro.co.uk/downloads/Aloe vera and ulcerative colitis.pdf


I like how the placebo group improved more than the aloe group. I'm sorry but this doesn't encourage me at all, just looks like more wizard science. And the fact they were still on medication so that too could have helped improving some of the patients scores.


----------



## Ya noy

723crossroads said:


> *Just make sure it is 100% organic and inner gel only. Some companies use the whole leaf and that is poison to our system. I used it for months and it did help me but quit after reading all the scary warnings about TNF in it. I already had a tumor, don't wish to go through that again!*


I ended up finding other means of controlling my allergies and haven't had an attack now for a number of years, so it's no longer an issue for me, but thanks for the suggestions


----------



## Avery

Ok after reading all the different opinions on Aloe Vera, I must tell everyone my experience with Aloe Vera.
I was diagnosed with crohns in 1991, after having a very lenghty painful attack, the docs tested for a bad appendix & within a few days showed me the xrays of my closed off intestine. I started on azsulfasalazine & tried a different type, after feeling nausea and sickly from the meds. I went back to the doc & decided not to take anymore meds. A gentelman told me that Aloe Vera was good for digestive problems, so I talked to a nutritionist & started on Aloe Juice a watered down version. When I tested the second time after a month of using Aloe juice, the crohns did not show up. I had also changed my diet & eliminated milk, soda, alcohol & red meats. These things will inflamme a sick intestine.

I currently used " Lily of the Desert Whole Leaf Aloe Juice ", with good results & no diarrhea, Also GNC Whole Leaf Aloe, Along with:
Daily: Multi-Vit GNC Ultra Mega Gold with Iron, Enteric coated Fish Oil, Boswellia, primrose Oil, Lecithin.
Monthly: Fresh Aloe Vera Gel , Turmeric, N-Acetyl-Glucosamine, Quercetin.

These Aloe companies remove the skin inside layer that has a laxative effect.

I have found that you must eliminate all foods & drinks that cause a flareup.
Some on here have said that Aloe has caused a problem for them, but I must ask them if they are 100% sure it was not something else they ate or drank at that time ? Crohns is very difficult to monitor, you can have symptoms within few minutes, hour, to later on in the day after eating something that is causing a flareup. By the way I have not used any medication since 1991. Of course some people may need meds & medical intervention, depending on the severity of their illness.

 Im not saying this as a cure-all, but it can be used to lessen the symptoms, Along with selective eating & natural antiflammatory supplements.


----------



## rygon

avery said:
			
		

> When I tested the second time after a month of using Aloe juice, the crohns did not show up. I had also changed my diet & eliminated milk, soda, alcohol & red meats. These things will inflamme a sick intestine.


Im just wondering how you made the assumption that the aloe vera made the difference, not the diet change? Or was it more of a fact that as you where better its best just to carry on doing what you have been doing?


----------



## Avery

There was no assumption on my part as to if the Aloe was effective. Thoughout the years when I had a flareup & pain, usually after eating some fast food, I would take the fresh aloe leaf with water and within half hour my pains would subside. There is no question it was Aloe that was helping me.

I have been doing this for over 20 years. So I am very Sure it is Aloe that has kept my symptoms to a minimum.


----------



## Avery

The key to Aloe is that you have to use enough of it. I had stopped using the bottled version for a while & in Sept of 2012 I had a dull ache on my right lower abdomen that lasted for months off & on (unusual for me). After reading another post of a guy that was drinking 1 quart in few days, I decided to purchased the whole leaf from GNC & after 3 days the dull ache started to subside.The extra Aloe Vera (2-3 times day) was the only thing that I added to my plan. Cutting the fresh leaf is good but it is an inconvenience so I started back on the store bought juice.


----------



## 723crossroads

I have read that the whole leaf has toxins in it and you should only use the inner gel of the leaf. I hope they have purified it before they bottled it.


----------



## Avery

According to info on the "Lily of the Valley" website about Whole leaf or inner fillet Aloe. FAQ:

1. Should I use Whole Leaf or Inner Fillet?

While both products will work well for supporting your digestion, immune system, antioxidants and reducing nitrates; the Whole Leaf products, when tested, showed a slight superiority maximizing benefits in clinical studies performed. The Inner Fillet products have a milder taste. 

My Thoughts:
By the way I am not selling this product or promoting their products.
But I did personally notice a difference with the "Whole Leaf Aloe" versus the "Inner Fillet". The Whole leaf is what made me feel better. There must be some beneficial natural component in the outer leaf also. I also buy the gallon for $20 online from vitamin shoppe. I save some money instead of paying $12 for  a quart in the local stores. Again forgive me if I sound like I am promoting these specific products.


----------



## 723crossroads

I just hope you are right about the whole leaf. Plz look it up and see what they say on other sights.


----------



## Avery

723crossroads thanks, 
There may be a concern for other products, so you may be right about that. The two products I have been using : GNC Whole Leaf Aloe Juice" & Lily of the Desert Whole Leaf Aloe Juice" , seem to be working well in my case. I have not had any negative effects from them. In fact I have been feeling much better than before taking these store bought juices. I did notice an improvement after 3-4 days of taking 1/2 cup 2-3 times a day.

Some info from the Lily of the desert site to consider:
"The higher molecular weight polysaccharides are found in the aloe vera inner gel while the highest total polysaccharide (volume) is found in the whole leaf
aloe vera".
Here is the link:
http://www.lilyofthedesert.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/StructureQualitiesAloeVera.pdf

This company has peer reviewed clinical trials pertaining to how aloe aids in the absorbtion of vit-c, B-12,immune system enhancement & other trials. All the findings are posted on their site.
Link to one of the studies:
http://www.lilyofthedesert.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/ImmuneAndWellnessStudy.pdf


----------



## Avery

When I looked up some more info. I found that inside layer of the outer skin, has latex which is a laxative. But when it was sold as a laxative it was in a concentrated form. That is not the case with juice products since it includes the whole leaf along with the inside gel. I have not had any laxative effects from any aloe vera juices I have used in the past.


----------



## Ya noy

Keepingfaith said:


> Anyone else tried this long term & have it work? Any other 'natural' drink that helps your tummy? I'm so tired of flaring and not knowing what 'normal' feels like!


Yes, I drink kefir, and usually make my own.  There's water kefir for those who can't tolerate milk products, as well as coconut milk kefir.  

I'm currently out of town helping out at a friend's hotel. If my husband was with me, we wouldn't be eating at the hotel, but I'm by myself and get free meals here.  Which is nice, but after 2 days without kefir or my normal Paleo diet resulted in massive gastro-intestinal distress, and an entire night of diarrehea.   Was finally able to get to a supermarket for some Kefir this afternoon, and 2 glasses later, my tummy's just fine.  

This is the first time in years I've experienced any digestive distress. It was excruciatingly painful, but my system was probably overdue for a good cleansing experience, and I had to stay up for the night audit anyway. 

Kefir is like a yogurt smoothie,  but with a lot more probiotic benefits which actually recolonize the intestinal system with friendly bacteria.  We normally make our own, but most supermarkets carry it, and The one I'm drinking now is a honey flavored "Greek Gods".  Not as good as homemade, but not bad for store bought kefir.

But of course, what works for one doesn't necessarily work for all, so you're going to have to find what works best for you, as we all do.


----------



## Avery

KeepingFaith
To go along with YaNoys comment on Kefir.
I tried Kefir & Greek Yogurt in the past 5 years & have found it to be of great benefit also. For me the greek yogurt seemed to work the best. I did try growing my own water kefir but did not see the same benefits as the Greek yogurt (Chobani, Fage, etc.). I currently eat a greek yogurt about 3 times a week. Always check the expiration date so you dont have any problems. The extra protein is beneficial for intestinal healing process & it is a cheap way to put good bacteria into your digestive tract. If you choose any brand make sure it states that it has live bacteria in it. You can also buy refrigerated probiotics but it cost more & you will have to find a good product.
Many studies have shown that probiotics are beneficial for digestive disorders.


----------



## sid

I have been taking aloe vear for quite some time now..it helps ne keep my acidity in check...I take it in a very small quantity..just a cup daily. also brought a jar of wheatgrass powder from a naturopath...never tried the powder form..hope its good.


----------



## Joahha

yes aloe vera does reduce the inflammation, but you should take it with caution, because if you exceed the recommended does it can have laxative effect etc. I don't like how pure aloe vera juice tastes, that's why i usually either mix it with some other juice, or make cocktails.


----------



## Avery

I have not noticed any laxative effects and I drink about 8 ozs. up to 3 times a day. It may depend on the product you use. I have tried lily of the desert whole leaf juice. Or Gnc brand. These are 99% aloe juice and no water. Also it may depend the individual. One thing that might be causing confusion is if you continue to eat or drink things that cause flareups, while taking aloe, you are just defeating the purpose. And you might attribute a flare to the aloe mistakenly.


----------



## Sammi

I was directed to your conversation by a friend. Excuse my butting in. Peter (my son) is only 13 and has Crohn's disease and has been diagnosed for about 3 years. He had been having some trouble getting it all to settle down. First year was Elemanetal Drinks. Then last summer he was on steroids for 12 weeks following a reaction to medication, depleting his immune system. On a visit to his specialist in November there had been discussions about him having either surgery or 6 weekly infusions where he had to be on a drip for two hours every visit to get a fistula under control, so just before Christmas we started him on a living Aloe Gel Drink... for his age... just 30ml in a morning taken regularly. He had an appointment in February with his specialist.... It was determined that his Crohn's appeared to be inactive... no weight loss, clearer skin and he had grown taller. Then when examined... his fistula appears to have all but gone... Needless to say... The specialist is now 'watching this space'... I can't believe the results so far. It's only early days but I am monitoring him regularly. For him not to be on medication is a relief i'm sure.


----------



## sid

Thats really great Sammi..hope his health always remains good and does not need medication.


----------



## Avery

Wow Sammi that is Great news for your son. I never had aloe when I was a child, because no one knew what I had.
 I have been using Aloe Vera Gel & juice since 1991. 
Aloe & Diet are the two the main ingredients to my being fairly healthy with crohn's all these years. I also have not had any prescription meds since 1991.
Diet is Very Important though. The last few years I stopped eating candy bars, doughnuts & processed foods, like chips cookies etc. & I have noticed even better health. These foods slowly create a problem so you may not attribute your symptoms to the junk foods.
 Processed sugar & processed foods, creates a problem in the digestive tract for me. I read that bad bacteria feed & flourish on processed sugars. Its not easy to abstain from these foods since they are everywhere in America. 
But there was a noticeable difference when I stopped eating them. I was having days of feeling very tired and sickly, but when I stopped eating processed foods, I felt much better. I eat dates, dark chocolate and different fruits or dried fruits when I have a need to eat sweets.
I also take a good multi-vitamin for sustained energy throughout the day & your son may have to try a few different ones until he finds one that gives him energy. I tried over half dozen different multis till I found the right one (GNC Ultra Mega Gold).


----------



## lara1234

Hi johanna how do you make cocktails of alovera?



Joahha said:


> yes aloe vera does reduce the inflammation, but you should take it with caution, because if you exceed the recommended does it can have laxative effect etc. I don't like how pure aloe vera juice tastes, that's why i usually either mix it with some other juice, or make cocktails.


----------



## jmrw

What brand of active aloe vera?


----------



## Avery

The Aloe vera juice brand I have been using past 5 yrs is "Lily of The Desert While Leaf Aloe Vera Juice". This is very inexpensive with the gallon size online price.
 They have published studies on their website showing how this juice allows higher absorption of certain vitamins into the bloodstream when taken with this juice.

I think that action may just be a property of Aloe Vera. 
This is good for Crohn's since, mal-absorbtion is a symptom of Crohn's. 

Also I suppose if you were taking any prescription meds, it could be a problem. Since it could amplify the effects of the medications. I believe I have read studies that show that.


----------



## Avery

I drink mixed with spring water. In the past I've used 100% apple juice. Remember the sooner you ingest the Aloe the sooner you will notice benefits. 
I Do Not use any juices with High Fructose Corn Syrup, especially Sodas. I actually had my first major Flareup after drinking too much soda that day, ended up in hospital. Many studies have shown negative effects from (HFCS).


----------



## zoeythecat

I have used aloe juice with some success, but recently I am becoming more concerned about things it may contain which aren't good, or if it really is what the manufacturer says it is... I don't know whether it is even FDA approved.  To be safe I have decided that when the bottle I have is gone, I am going to buy an aloe plant and either make my own juice or cut small portions of the plant to freeze and swallow like a pill as needed... it's experimental, but I will let you all know what happens and if I notice any difference from the juice.


----------



## Avery

Just because something is not FDA approved for a certain illness does not mean it is does not have benefits. You have to do your research & there is much information on Aloe Vera & its long time use as a natural Anti-Inflammatory. It is considered to be in the food category.

I did use the fresh gel from plants I have in pots for many years & still do on occasion but the Lily of the Desert Whole Leaf juice seem to always benefit me when I take it for a few days. Plants have to be healthy for them to be effective on Crohns & fertilized in healthy nutrient rich soil, etc. It seems that that company is able to do that since I have good results with their juice. Aloe plants need lots of water to have good gel quantity. 

My plants use to take away pain from a Crohns flareup within half hour after ingesting gel from one leaf mixed in filtered or spring water. But after 15 yrs being planted in the same pots, they seem to have lost their effectiveness because I had not been taking care of them.

Here is a study showing it's effectiveness on ulcerative colitis:
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/15043514


----------



## zoeythecat

I agree that there are lots of things that are not FDA approved, yet safe and beneficial and I don't fully trust the FDA anyway.... I just am cautious about the scammers out there who may try to pass something off as something it isn't which I would imagine would be easier with a substance that is not regulated.  The biggest challenge for me is finding companies that put out good quality products and are trustworthy... thank you so much for the recommendations, suggestions, and info as it is greatly appreciated and very helpful


----------



## zoeythecat

Avery said:


> I drink mixed with spring water. In the past I've used 100% apple juice. Remember the sooner you ingest the Aloe the sooner you will notice benefits.
> I Do Not use any juices with High Fructose Corn Syrup, especially Sodas. I actually had my first major Flareup after drinking too much soda that day, ended up in hospital. Many studies have shown negative effects from (HFCS).


Very interesting about the high fructose corn syrup and soda, because although crohn's and UC are considered to be rare, I know at least 8 people outside of my own family who have these conditions... they are all people who I have worked with in the past, in the restaurant and bar business, and the one thing we all share in common is that we would sit around at work drinking tons of soda when it was slow, probable out of boredom.  Just an observation, but something to consider. I do not drink that stuff anymore because it does make me sick and I don't buy it or allow my kids to have it either... as a precaution.  even aside from the IBD issues it can cause, it just isn't healthy or necessary anyway.


----------



## InstantCoffee

High fructose corn syrup murders me.

Within an hour I lose all my energy to the point where walking a few feet is exhausting and get an unquenchable thirst. Then I squirt liquid out my butt for the rest of the day.

It's not fructose malabsorbption because it has a similar fructose profile to standard sucrose which doesn't effect me the same.


----------



## chris2405

Hi All, newbie here - hello to you all.

I just wanted to add my input to this somewhat old thread now which may or may not benefit some people with their decision making process.  

I have crohn's colitis and I've been a bit unsettled as of late but nothing to serious thankfully.  I recently asked my IBD nurses if they could suggest any natural remedies that could help reduce inflammation and aloe vera was one they suggested.  

Having done some research online it seems that a number of people have had a positive response to aloe vera gel (juice or tablets) and so I decided to give it a go.  

I can confirm these are bad news for me personally.  I took these tablets during a flare some 7 weeks ago and initially I believed (because I was under the impression) that they were helping.  I am having another minor flare currently and so decided to take these again and I can confirm that this morning I feel worse for having taken the tablet.  I feel like I need the toilet, grumbly stomach and windy to name but a few.

I'll needless to say be steering clear of aloe vera products as they do not benefit me personally.

There are a couple of items that need to be remembered - firstly, it may depend on where your crohn's is - mine is in the large bowel only and so it may not be beneficial for that.  Secondly - just give the stuff a try, don't worry about how other people got on, you'll never know until you try it yourself and you'll get a pretty definitive answer.


----------



## InstantCoffee

What brand tablets did you get? There could be an added ingredients in the tablets causing your reaction.


----------



## chris2405

I got the below from a shop in the UK.  The tablets I tried were the extra strength 20000mg - I cannot enter a link because I have less than ten posts, however if you google 'holland and barrett aloe vera gel tablets' and you can see a product that is the same but is the 5000mg version.  

There are not overly a lot of ingredients in the product apart from aloe vera gel and product and a couple of other items.  

I was reading an earlier post where someone mentioned about TNF being produced when taking aloe vera - well considering my treatment is anti-TNF - this is probably the reason why my body does not like these.


----------



## InstantCoffee

Interesting, I didn't know it boosted TNF. 

Strange that it would benefit some patients but not others then? 

Perhaps while it boost TNF, it also counteracts what is causing the TNF response?

This goes hand in hand with the theory that AIEC or MAP reside in the macrophages and cause a TNF response. If Aloe Vera is wiping out the macrophages that are filled with them, then it would reduce the TNF caused by the bacteria at the same time.

It's possible / likely that the death of the macrophages  has a die-off effect like a herx reaction?

Also possible that not all crohn's has the same causative roots, maybe yours isn't bacterial.

Or that your  dose is just too high. I never take more than a cap full or I get gas / a laxative effect.


----------



## abbyinokc

Applying aloe vera gel is considered safe, but consuming unprocessed juice extracted from the latex can cause several side effects leading to major health risks. Some of the side effects of aloe vera juice are:

1. Aloe vera juice contains a substance called anthraquinone, a laxative, which can cause diarrhea if taken in large amounts. Severe diarrhea can cause pain, cramps and dehydration.

2. Consult your doctor before consuming aloe vera juice, especially if you’re undergoing a medical treatment or taking prescribed drugs, as the juice may cause adverse reactions when consumed along with few medicines. Laxative in aloe vera may even inhibit the absorption of some drugs in the body. Aloe vera juice also reacts to herbs like jalap roots, castor oil, rhubarb root and bark root, causing dehydration and diarrhea. Fenugreek and garlic do not digest well with aloe juice; it can lower blood sugar and potassium levels in the body.

3. Drinking aloe vera juice can result in allergic reactions like skin rash or hives, itchy or swollen skin, difficulty in breathing, chest pain and throat irritation.


4. Aloe vera juice contains latex, an ingredient which has many health risks associated with it. It can aggravate health problems like colitis, Crohn’s disease, appendicitis, diverticulosis, intestinal obstruction, hemorrhoid, stomach pains and ulcers. There are also reports which suggest of hepatitis caused by consumption of aloe vera juice, becoming a cause of concern for people with liver problems.

5. Pregnant and lactating women are strictly forbidden from consuming aloe vera juice, due to its purgative and irritant qualities. It may stimulate uterine contractions in pregnant women, leading to miscarriage and birth defects. Lactating women should also refrain from consuming aloe vera juice, as it contains anthraquinone which may lead to diarrhea. It is also considered unsafe for children below 12 years of age.


6. People, who suffer from irritable bowel syndrome and gastrointestinal problem, should not drink aloe vera juice, as it contains high amount of laxatives which can increase the severity of the problem.

7. Drinking unprocessed aloe vera juice can cause dehydration and electrolyte imbalance in the body. It also changes urine color to pink or red in color.

8. Consumption of aloe vera juice can lead the body to produce excessive amounts of adrenaline, which can be harmful for people suffering from heart conditions. It can also lower potassium levels in the body, causing irregular heartbeats, weakness and soft muscles. Hence, it is not recommended for children and elderly people.

9. Consuming aloe vera juice, for more than a year can cause pseudomelanosis coli, a condition which increases the risk of colorectal cancer. There are even possibilities of developing carcinogenic risk if consumed in high amounts.

10. Aloe vera juice helps to lower blood sugar levels by decreasing insulin resistance in the body. Thus, people who are undergoing treatment for hypoglycemia or diabetes should consult their physician before consuming aloe vera juice.

11. Overdose of aloe vera juice can cause blood build-up in the pelvis, which leads to kidney damage.

12. Prolonged usage of aloe vera juice can increase the risk of constipation. Also, intake of aloe latex can cause depletion of the potassium from the cells of the intestinal lining.


----------



## Sammi

Hi All. I post on behalf of my teen son. He was diagnosed at the age of 9. He has had varying medication and has finally settled on Humira but has also been taking Aloe drinking Gel by Forever Living Products for a number of years which not only helps with the flare ups but also aids in the immune boost against colds, energy levels and skin conditioning.


----------



## mogre

I have been using Aloe Vera capsules for about a month.  I just couldn't get past the idea of drinking the juice - I don't have to taste the capsules.  However they have not only stopped the Crohn's diarrhea, I have been constipated to the point of needing enemas.  I am thinking of switching to every other day.  Has anybody else experienced constipation from Aloe Vera?  Is it just the capsules?  Anybody experience it with drinking the juice?

Also, one of my usual Crohn's symptoms is perianal fissures and ulcers that last about 6 weeks.  I had a flare of this even while using the Aloe Vera capsules - treated with mild topical hydrocortisone plus lidocaine.


----------



## InstantCoffee

mogre said:


> I have been using Aloe Vera capsules for about a month.  I just couldn't get past the idea of drinking the juice - I don't have to taste the capsules.  However they have not only stopped the Crohn's diarrhea, I have been constipated to the point of needing enemas.  I am thinking of switching to every other day.  Has anybody else experienced constipation from Aloe Vera?  Is it just the capsules?  Anybody experience it with drinking the juice?
> 
> Also, one of my usual Crohn's symptoms is perianal fissures and ulcers that last about 6 weeks.  I had a flare of this even while using the Aloe Vera capsules - treated with mild topical hydrocortisone plus lidocaine.


I believe aloe vera can cause potassium loss in the gut, you might want to supplement with potassium or eat bananas.


----------

